# Classified Messages



## SOS8260456 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nevermind...found it.  Of course, after I went back it literally reached out and grabbed me.  Thanks anyway.


I received an email that I had a new message on a classified ad.  I followed the directions that were in the email, but for the life of me, I cannot find the message.  I clicked all over the classified section.  I saw where I could edit my ads, but no where did I see a message for me.  What am I doing wrong?  or did maybe the person delete their message?

Thanks.

Lisa


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2012)

Go to the Marketplace and log in, and then click on:

*Edit Your Existing Ads /
View Your Messages*

The message will be right next to the referenced Ad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 2, 2012)

please note if the message was for a wish ad, you need to click the link on the wish ad side....and vice versa for a classified ad.

it will say in the email note to you wich ad the message is for.


----------

